# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  Κατασκευή κλουβιού για κακαρίκια....

## leon73

γεια σας και απο εμενα εφτασε η ωρα να κανω ενα νεο κλουβι για τα κακαρικια μου και θελω ιδεες για τα υλικα εγω σκεφτικα να παρω αυτα τα σιδερα που εχουν για τα ραφια αυτα με της τρυπες και να στεισω εκει ολοι την κατασκευη θελω γνωμες......

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> γεια σας και απο εμενα εφτασε η ωρα να κανω ενα νεο κλουβι για τα κακαρικια μου και θελω ιδεες για τα υλικα εγω σκεφτικα να παρω αυτα τα σιδερα που εχουν για τα ραφια αυτα με της τρυπες και να στεισω εκει ολοι την κατασκευη θελω γνωμες......


Δες το αυτό αν σου κάνει!!!

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...CE%B9%CE%B1!!!

----------


## leon73

> Δες το αυτό αν σου κάνει!!!
> 
> http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...CE%B9%CE%B1!!!


πολυ καλη ιδεα και το καλο με το συγκεκριμενο ειναι το αλουμινιο(ελεφρυ)και η γωνιες αντι της ηλεκτροκολισης.......

----------


## ktistis

Για σου Λεων τι κανεις καταρχας πες μας σε τι διαστάσεις θέλεις να το φτιαξεις για να σου πουμε τι είναι πιο βολικο

----------


## leon73

> Για σου Λεων τι κανεις καταρχας πες μας σε τι διαστάσεις θέλεις να το φτιαξεις για να σου πουμε τι είναι πιο βολικο


1.20,80,80 η διαστασεις που θα το κανω θελω να εχουν χωρο.......

----------


## cockatiel

κανε καλυτερα 90 επι 80 επι 1,20!!!

----------

